# Patch of infected skin under armpit with pus?



## mcgeek326 (Nov 4, 2011)

We need help for our hedgie. She has a patch right under her right armpit that we just noticed today. It looks red and infected with pus coming out of it. We cannot really find anything online that is helping; we definitely know it's not mites or anything. It is not exactly an emergency because she is running around like she is not uncomfortable or in any pain. She does not seem to be suffering in any way, but it really does not look good, so we are seeking help from the best! We think she may need an antibiotic and will take her to the vet, but we need to know what it is before we take her. There are not too many exotic veterinarians where we live. Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

My guess is that it's a cyst that ruptured. I'd bring her to a vet for oral antibiotics, but I would try to clean it up with saline solution.


----------



## mcgeek326 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for that idea! We just put her in the bath water, which was pretty warm of course, and that's when we noticed it. Should we just mix some salt into the water and put her back into the bathtub? We may not be able to afford a vet visit for another week as other bills have overwhelmed us.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I use a 1/4 teaspoon per 8 ounces. Just make sure it's sea salt, and not regular salt. It's the simplest way to keep any cut clean, human or animal.


----------

